# chicks arriving tomorrow by 3:00 pm



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so excited to say my chicks are in the mail right now!! They will arrive tomorrow by 3:00 pm! I pray they have an easy trip! I'm so excited I had to share this with you all! They are 2 months old because the breeder will NOT ship chicks under a month at this farm. Any advice is welcome! Thanks for listening!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Very excited for you.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My advice? Post alot of pictures !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with Kaufranc. Visuals please.


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Prepare to spend every spare moment watching them cuz they are JUST SO ENTERTAINING!!!!!! We want pics!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Guess you got all the advice you need.  Have the camera charged and ready to go. Keep extra memory cards with. You'll be buzzing through them. Have fun. Keep us posted. Remember the most important thing - WE NEED PICS!!!!  Oh, and what kind are you getting?


----------

